# Link Connectors to Repair Log Chains



## ProMac1K (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone know of a resource that sells log chain connectors larger than 3/8"? Or does anyone know if there is such a thing? I'm having the worst luck finding them. Thanks


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 22, 2010)

ProMac1K said:


> Does anyone know of a resource that sells log chain connectors larger than 3/8"? Or does anyone know if there is such a thing? I'm having the worst luck finding them. Thanks



It all depends on the grade of the chain as to what type of link you need. The grade will be hallmarked on the side of the link. One type of connector is called a hammerlock. Bailey's sells the (imported) 3/8" size for about ten dollars. US made hammerlocks are much more expensive. I recently bought a 5/8" hammerlock on ebay for twentyfive dollars, a real steal. Labonville might sell hammerlocks too.

Try ebay with the search words "hammerlock", "alloy chain", "chain link", "rigging", "tow chain", "logging chain". Good luck!


----------



## flushcut (Feb 22, 2010)

Your on the internet and you can't find rigging! How about googling rigging you'll find pages and pages of what you need and are looking for. Happy hunting


----------



## ProMac1K (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you! I'm pretty sure it's a 5/8" (if I remember right). I've never seen it used in my lifetime, it's something that has been hanging up on the farm here. All rust coated, but i'm trying it get a bunch of chains pieced together.

Can you recommend where I should go to get some cables for skidding trees 20" and under? I'm not sure what size to get either. I used an older one this fall to put some tension on a storm-struck ash that was leaning towards an LP tank. I think we used it on some real old hackberrys a couple decades ago. It was rigged up with one hook on the one end, and two leads and a hook for each lead on the other end. They were probably old then, and they've been hung up on the side of the shed since. I'd really like to find something to replace it. I imagine shipping would hurt pretty bad though.


----------



## ProMac1K (Feb 22, 2010)

flushcut said:


> Your on the internet and you can't find rigging! How about googling rigging you'll find pages and pages of what you need and are looking for. Happy hunting



I'm no professional.....I figured there might be some better places to get stuff at.


----------



## flushcut (Feb 22, 2010)

Baileys has 3/8 and 1/2 " chockers in the rigging section. They are a AS sponsor and would be more than happy to sell them to you. Oh and they sell 3/8 chain chockers as well.


----------

